# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Aprender mentalismo

## Magiart

Buenas, heme interesada en el mentalismo, lo considero un arte realmente increíble, mas no encuentro ningún lugar en Madrid donde pueda aprenderlo (me dijeron de la escuela Ana Tamariz, pero preferiría alguna especializada o algún mentalista que de clases). 

Pero no es únicamente esta mi pregunta (que les ruego contesten pues ansío aprender), sino también me gustaría saber conceptos fundamentales del mentalismo, métodos de aprendizaje, cómo funciona (en cierta medida, evidentemente no voy a pedir que revelen sus secretos) y curiosidades sobre éste o lo que se les ocurra.

Muchísimas gracias. =)

----------


## Hocicos

Aún a riesgo de equivocarme voy a darte una opinión sobre lo que sé.

El mentalismo es una rama complicada, en el sentido de que tiene una forma de trabajo bastante distintas a las demás, y no conozco ninguna escuela o a nadie que dé clases sobre el tema.
Mi consejo: Lee, lee y no dejes de leer. Y practica delante de un espejo.
Si sabes inglés te recomiendo encarecidamente empezar con "Psychological Subtleties 1" de Banachek. Si no, podrías empezar por aprehender (que no aprender, aunque también) "23 escalones del mentalismo" de Corinda.
Para más información sobre bibliografía pásate por aquí http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=16355, que por algo está.

Un saludo y mucha suerte

PD: También sería bueno que te presentaras en el foro correspondiente, por pura formalidad ;-)

----------


## pujoman

Hocicos!!! ya me diras cuales son los otros 10 escalones!!!!!!!!!! (23 escalones del mentalismo!!!!!!) jajjaaj

lee ese hilo que te soluciona muchos problemas

saludos!

----------


## Caonauta

"23 escalones" Pásanos esa nueva edición :D

También he leído que es aconsejable tener una base de magia clásica para iniciarse en el mentalismo, asi que en tu lugar yo iría a clases de magia aunque no estén enfocadas a mentalismo. Después o durante te desarrollas personalmente con libros ad hoc.

Además muchas técnicas de magia clásica pueden ser trasladadas al mentalismo, con sólo una presentación diferente.

----------


## Hocicos

> Hocicos!!! ya me diras cuales son los otros 10 escalones!!!!!!!!!! (23 escalones del mentalismo!!!!!!) jajjaaj


Jajajaja. Los otros diez escalones son los apócrifos que Corinda nunca llegó a publicar. Algún día alguien los encontrará debajo del colchón  :Tongue:

----------


## Iban

> También he leído que es aconsejable tener una base de magia clásica para iniciarse en el mentalismo, asi que en tu lugar yo iría a clases de magia aunque no estén enfocadas a mentalismo. Después o durante te desarrollas personalmente con libros ad hoc.
> 
> Además muchas técnicas de magia clásica pueden ser trasladadas al mentalismo, con sólo una presentación diferente.


A pesar de arriesgarme a enfrentarme a muchos y muy benos foreros, creo que es muy factible ser un buen mentalista sin tener ni idea de otras ramas mágicas. Sí es necesario el conocimiento de técnicas geenrales, pero están más relacionadas con la psicología que con la pura magia.

Y me explico: no creo que un mentalista tenga que haber cogido nunca entre sus manos una moneda, o una bolsa y un huevo, o saberse los palos de la baraja francesa.

Pero sí le vendrá bien tener sólidos conocimientos de expresión corporal, de control de la atención, de manejo de los tiempos, de comunicación no verbal...

----------


## Caonauta

> A pesar de arriesgarme a enfrentarme a muchos y muy benos foreros, creo que es muy factible ser un buen mentalista sin tener ni idea de otras ramas mágicas. Sí es necesario el conocimiento de técnicas geenrales, pero están más relacionadas con la psicología que con la pura magia.
> 
> Y me explico: no creo que un mentalista tenga que haber cogido nunca entre sus manos una moneda, o una bolsa y un huevo, o saberse los palos de la baraja francesa.
> 
> Pero sí le vendrá bien tener sólidos conocimientos de expresión corporal, de control de la atención, de manejo de los tiempos, de comunicación no verbal...


Creo que en el fondo opinamos lo mismo, yo tampoco creo que sea necesario, pero sí recomendable porque el aprovechamiento personal de esas clases estarán más enfocadas en desarrollar expresión, control de atención, tiempos, etc. Además de tener una base de técnicas que no tendrán desperdicio. Una escuela de magia es el lugar más cercano al mentalismo donde puede aprender esas cosas, en el sentido de crear un arte que produzca un efecto ilusionista (a falta de escuelas de mentalismo), sin desmerecer ni descuidar otras áreas, como la psicología por ejemplo. Además tendrá la opinión de profesionales o aficionados con más experiencia. Hasta ahora sólo le veo beneficios.

Quizás no sea necesario que se forme pedagógicamente en una escuela de magia clásica un par de años, pero sí quizás un semestre. No sé acá podrán aportar quienes sean de esta opinión y tengan más experiencia.

Siempre me ha gustado el mentalismo, aunque no sé si dedicarme a ello, pero lo que dije anteriormente es lo que haré. Además abro un abanico más amplio de posibilidades.

----------


## Magnano

La verdad es que da cierta ventaja saber algo de otras ramas de la magia para presentar mentalismo, siempre se pueden crear pequeños milagros con la mente que a nadie se lo hubiesen ocurrido

----------


## Manolo Talman

> Quizás no sea necesario que se forme pedagógicamente en una escuela de magia clásica un par de años, pero sí quizás un semestre. No sé acá podrán aportar quienes sean de esta opinión y tengan más experiencia..



Hola a tod@s.
Desde mi humilde experiencia, yo no solo lo considero necesario si no obligatorio, el mentalismo es de las ramas mas dificiles de presentar y donde quien se mete en este arte sin haber estado al menos 3 o 4 años como minimo haciendo magia se nota y mucho.
Quiza decir que es imprescindible haber leido el 1 de la magia de Ascanio para muchos no tenga sentido, pero ¿y si nos ponemos a hablar de los parentesis de olvido? ¿de las acciones de continuidad aparente? o si nos ponemos a hablar de juegos con papeles o tarjetas ¿ no sera necesario dominar ciertas tecnicas? 
Y despues si ya nos ponemos a presentarlo en un escenario, los 5 puntos magicos¿ pues serviran de algo no? 

En resumen, el mentalismo como parte del ilusionismo que es, requiere tener una base y no se puede empezar la casa por el tejado, por tentador que sea.

Tomad por ejemplo a grandes mentalistas como Gary Kurz, Derren Brown, Michael Weber... todos pasaron muchos años haciendo magia antes de dar el salto al mentalismo.
El mentalismo no es "magia street" ni algo que se aprenda por youtube... requiere estudio y tener una muy buena base de todo lo relacionado con el ilusionismo.
Luego si encima lo alimentas con lecturas de PNL, Lenguage corporal, hipnosis... pues haras un espectaculo mucho mas rico en matices y el publico tambien lo notara.

En resumen:
Una bolsa y huevo, se puede utilizar para mas cosas que hacer aparecer un huevo, o una tecnica cartomagica puede resolverte un problema "mental"... pero si no las conoces ¿de que herramientas vas a recurrir? ¿a los poderes? :D

----------


## Luis Vicente

Estoy con Manolo Talman, aprender las bases del arte de la magia es un paso previo para ser mejor en lo que sea: mentalista, prestidigitador, grandes ilusiones... pues muchas técnicas de mentalismo mejoran si sabes los principios de la manipulación (por ejemplo el manejo de las papeletas). Si hubiesen unos tratados que desarrollasen todas esas técnicas básicas de manipulación, psicología y construcción teatral aplicadas al mentalismo sí te podría valer para comenzar, pero que yo sepa no hay ningún curso específico.

Manolo u otros, ¿os animáis a escribir ese tratado?

----------


## Magiart

Siento no haberme presentado, me llamo Sofía Katheryna.

Ante todo daros las gracias por los consejos dados que, si quiero aprender esta rama tendré que aplicar. Como magia que es me parece correcto aplicarme a magia convencional antes de empezar con el mentalismo, ya que sin duda me parece la rama más complicada en mi opinión. Lo dicho, muchas gracias =). 

P.D. Manolo Talman, hizo un gran GRAN espectáculo, fui a verle hace dos semanas y lo cierto es que Ud. fue mi aliciente para interesarme por esta rama de la magia.

----------


## Manolo Talman

No sé porqué... pero ya me imaginaba que eras tú Sofía  :Wink1:  

Bienvenida a este mágico mundo, espero que no te desilusione si finalmente te animas a cruzar el espejo... Hace muuuchos años que no hay ninguna mujer mentalista, así que todo el saber mágico te está esperando.

Es hora de subir el primer escalón de tu escalera de trece... 

Manolo Talman.

----------


## Pardo

Completamente de acuerdo con lo dicho por el amigo y compañero Talman. Prácticamente todos los que nos dedicamos al mentalismo, hemos pasado antes unos cuantos años por otras facetas de la magia, ¡lo cual ayuda muchíiiisimo!

También te doy la bienvenida, Sofía, aunque no te conozco personalmente. La idea de una mujer mentalista en estos tiempos, es algo que me agrada, ¡pues ya era hora!

También deciros que en muy poco tiempo estará ya mi libro de iniciación al mentalismo a la venta, pues ya está entregado a la editorial; falta maquetarlo, darle los últimos retoques, y ¡a la calle!

¡Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Magiart

Gracias pues =). 

Mmm... mujeres mentalistas no hay? pardiez, eso me pone en un lugar un tanto comprometido xD

----------

